# LE Fish Lake



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

my brother's daughter has the LE fish lake muzzy tag.

It's been interesting so far. The elk start moving and making noise at about 4:30am, then by 7:00am they are heading back into the timber for the rest of the day. They come back out at about 7:00pm.

anyway, she got close yesterday afternoon.

What do you guys think? Shoot? or pass? (she passed on it for now)



http://imgur.com/oxNQgug


(I'd have shot!)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that unless she has another bull in mind or is going for points then he would of been on the ground. 

With elk you just never know when you are going to get the opportunity. Another shot may not happen for the rest of the hunt.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That was a nice bull at close range. I would have shot. Still, she has time.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe the opinion is based on me knowing what LE tag soup tastes like, but I would have shot. Looked like a good-un in a makeable position.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously? That was a nice bull! 

At that range with a muzzy... Yeah I'd of shot. Is she holding out for an elusive 360 bull? I honestly don't mean to come across the wrong way. But I would probably find some good rub for the tag.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just for context, she didn't pass because she's holding out for something better. She passed because she just didn't have a clear opening from her viewpoint. I can't blame her for that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When there is no shot there is no shot. 

I just presumed that she did have a chance at this bull. You never know if the one taking the video is the shooter or someone standing off to the side where the hunter has a shot but the video doesn't show that angle. 

I have watched hunting shows where the guy taking the video ask the hunter why he didn't shoot, and the hunter just says that he didn't have a clear shot, or it is the other way around where the hunter needs to wait on a shot so that they can get it on camera. 

You never know.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Given the opportunity, BOOM! I would have shot. That was a nice bull.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That makes sense. In the video there didn't seem to be a clear shot. If that was all she got, then I can't blame her for not pulling the trigger.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

No shot no go! good choice that was a nice Bull, shooter for sure.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Oooh boy that was a nice one! Good luck and I hope you get one!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

try to open the pic and nothing...….. So, ya pass on the "Ghost".


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I would have shot


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good looking 5x6 (at least I think I saw it was a 6 on the bull's left side). Really heavy bull with great fronts, that would be a tough one to pass


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Not having a clear shot changes my answer. She should be congratulated for showing restraint.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Stud Bull. Who cares what it would have scored. I would have shot. I would have told my kids to shoot as well.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nothing yet. They are back home for the weekend, and plan to head back to Fish Lake on Sunday evening. Hopefully we'll get some more pictures and videos next week!

(I'll definitely get some pics from the Canaan!)


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Just curious did she ever fill her tag?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm curious too reading this a month later....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

unfortunately, no.

She did hit a nice bull. They looked for it for a couple days, and never recovered it. After spending over a week on the mountain hunting, away from her kids, she was physically and emotionally exhausted, and decided that her hunt was complete.

My brother went back a week later and spent another day hiking the hillside above the cabins / campgrounds, and still came up empty handed.


I think this may be a good lesson -- that sometimes these hunts are HARD, and we don't always go home with a trophy. :sad:


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

That's to bad but sounds like they did all they could do to recover that bull.
I agree it's still hunting and not every tag will be filled but that's part of the whole experience. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

That bull is nice! If I were there, imma fire my gun on it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

_UPDATE_

After losing the bull that she hit twice on this hunt, my brother and his daughter let the DWR CO's know that they lost a bull. Multiple trips were made last fall to look for it, with no success.

This spring, my brother was contacted by the DWR CO's and asked for some details about the bull - they had found a dead bull in the vicinity they were hunting (found below Johnson Reservoir, about 6-7 miles from where she shot it). They also called my niece and asked her for details. They also asked if they had any left over muzzleloader bullets that they were using. The description matched: mature bull, light colored antlers, two shots (one towards the back, on the right side, the other "not sure"). One slug was recovered from the carcass. The slug matched, and the "rear" hit matched (just below the back, towards the rear). After a little time, my niece was allowed to recover her bull. It wasn't exactly the way anyone hoped it would happen, but I think she's happen with the end result!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a great ending and a great bull

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice to see some closure. Sometimes it isn't as nice as we hope for. Congrats to all evolved.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome! Great looking bull!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome bull! I needed a good elk story and picture today. Thanks!


----------

